# Huge eggs



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone know what causes hens to occasionally lay the huge double yolk eggs? I got 2 today.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Usually it happens with young pullets when two yolks are released at the same time before they are surrounded the shell. I have gotten them off and on over the years when my young pullets start laying for the first time. I love them as yolks are my favorite part of the egg, to me it is a double bonus.


----------

